# Scalibor and Advantix Together?



## jch07

Hi,

I know this might be answered in the many posts, but I'm struggling for internet time at the moment. We're heading off to France in 10 days, and just getting our two Lakies (dogs) ready for their first summer trip with us. Did a trip to the alps with them in the Winter and all was fine. However we know summer will be a bit different.

We will give the dogs Milbemax and Advantix in advance. But I'm confused and trying to find out if you can use Advantix and the Scalibor collar together? Some web sites I go on say the ingredients in both Advantix and Scalibor are a bit scary, and then I've read some info from folks who have used both?

Route this year is likely to be trawling down Atlantic Coast so definitely in sand fly and all the other nasties' zone.

Many thanks in advance,

Regards, JCH07


----------



## BwB

I asked my vet in the UK and in France the same thing. They both told me that the collars are a waste of money and just to use the flea/tick capsules. Used to spend 6 months at a time over summer around the French Med area and never had a problem. The dogs used to pick up ticks but were never bitten by them. 

I didn't want a tick bite though so always gave the dogs a good going over before loading them back in the 'van.


----------



## LandCruiser

Our vet has advised "No" to using both Advantix and Scalibor collar together, on referring to his "Bible".

Apparently, Advantix should not be "mixed" with other similar "potions", so it's a definite "NO" !

Brian.


----------



## patp

If I remember rightly Scalibor uses organophosphates 8O 
Not sure about Advantix so would be glad if someone who has some could give us the info.

Unless your dog is due to be wormed there is no need to give Milbemax before you go. You will, of course, need to give it before re-entry.


----------



## LandCruiser

Apologies patp, but have to disagree on your comments regarding Milbemax.

Our vet has always recommended giving Milbemax before travel and then monthly whilst away - it's not only for worming, it protects against "heartworm" and other such nasties, protection which is advised as being needed when travelling "South" to med Countries etc. Protection is continued through by also giving one month after return travel; advice we have always followed.

I recall from a thread some while back there is a full website page on Advantix from the manufacturer, which gives all of the information needed - I think it's 
www.advantix/info
but if I'm wrong a quick Google will solve all !!

Brian.


----------



## patp

Brian does your vet say why you need to give Milbemax before travel? It was my understanding that it only kills any worms present in the intestines. It does not give ongoing protection against worms. If it did we would be able to dose our dogs a week or month before returning to the UK. It is not part of Defra's recommendations either.

I had already perused the Advantix website but wondered if anyone knew if the active ingredient was an organophosphate? The Scalibor collar declares it as such on the packaging.


----------



## LandCruiser

Can't help on the reasoning, patp - it was explained as the need to give a Milbemax dose before "crossing the pond" in order to provide protection against Heartworm - the same Heartworm reasoning being applied to the dose one month after return home.

The Defra rules are presumably targetted at "worms" per se, whereas the Heartworm menace is, I understand, one of direct and specific concern for those of us who travel down-South in Europe.

The Advantix box I have quotes "...tubes each containing 0.4ml of a solution containing 100mg/ml of imidacloprid and 500mg/ml of permethrin..."

Brian.


----------



## patp

A bit of googling has shown that imidacloprid is a neurotoxin and permethrin is an insecticide. Imidacloprid is banned as an insecticide in France because of its effect on bees, hmmm. Perfectly safe for dogs and cats though.

Milbemax is licenced to "prevent" heartworm and "treat" all the other worms. That explains why vets have all switched over to it from Drontal. As has been said on here before, it is not to be used as a treatment for a dog that already has heartworm. They should first be treated with an Adulticide.

There was also a note that care should be taken to give Collies the correct dose of Milbemax.

So there we go. Does it show that I am on holiday and it's raining here? :lol:


----------



## jch07

Dear All,

Thank you for your replies. Our vet did let us have the Scalibor collars in the week but based on results here our plan would not be to use it. 

I was interested in BwB's response about being in france 6 months at a time. The main concern was that one of our lakies loves the water and would swim all day. Advantix says that it's efficacy is reduced with frequent bathing, hence the thought that a back up with Scalibor might be in order. The collars state that they need to be on the dog for 5 or so days to gain sufficient proteciton though, so by the time we did that we would have returned from the you.

One poster I read elsewhere on the net was advising that dogs should not be out betwen dusk and dawn to advoid all the nasties. But in the many years we have been to France, and particularly in the South, we've always seen dogs strolling the streets with their owners late into the night! 

I also bought a 12v insect repellent gadget for during the night. Dogs had their dose of advantix earlier as well as milbemax (mainly for the heartworm coverage and they too were due to be wormed anyway).

So all in all - all bases covered! 

Can't wait to be on the tunnel Thursday night!

Anybody know how busy it is in Royan???? Les Palymyres???

Regards, JCH07


----------



## patp

The reason for the curfew would be that the sand flies (nothing to do with sand) are more active at dawn and dusk. 
I seem to remember too that the flies are near to the ground and that would explain why in Malta we saw so many dogs on the roof top terraces :wink: 

We have wintered in the south of Spain for several years. Once we knew what was in Scalibor we decided not to use it and did not, then know about Advantix, and both our dogs were fine. Having said that I would now use Advantix and of course Milbemax.

The vets in the practice where I worked thought I was mad to take my dogs abroad 8O


----------



## LisaB

Just another view, Scalibor collars are potentially fatally toxic to cats and so is one of the ingredients in Advantix, I have two cats, that stay at home and the dog travels so I have to use Advantix as it is safe around cats when dry. (My dog and cats groom each other - mad I know ) 8O 

The other option is to use Advocate spot on for heartworm protection and then a couple of weeks later use Advantix. Alternate these fortnightly. My friend who travels to Spain regularly and myself have done this with no adverse affects. Advocate also gets rid of mites, mange and other nasties! :wink:


----------



## patp

Thanks for the tip on cats. Our original plan was to take Basil, our cat, with us on our travels so that would have made life even more difficult. He decided that city life with my daughter was preferable to life in a motorhome though :roll: He's back with us in the country now and being bullied by the local farm cats 8O


----------



## max0603

We live in the Algarve most of the year and use both scalibor and advantix with no problems. Our vet in PT has warned us though that the collar is not as effective as the spot treatment. 

If your taking yours dogs abroad then you will have to adjust your normal habits i.e. keep the dogs dry and do not expose them to risk from dusk till Dawn. 

Local dogs will have built up an immunity to Leishmaniasis disease, unfortunately yours dogs will not have.


----------



## jch07

Hi on iPhone so not too easy to navigate.

Really interested in the last post.

May I ask why it is important to keep dogs dry? Is that because nasties are attracted to damp fur or because it exposes more skin? Sorry to be dense?

Also when u say avoid risk dusk to dawn? Does this mean when in all environments? Ie town, rural, beach resorts? Do u mean not walk them at all after dark at all times? 

Regards jch07


----------



## max0603

jch07 said:


> Hi on iPhone so not too easy to navigate.
> 
> Really interested in the last post.
> 
> May I ask why it is important to keep dogs dry? Is that because nasties are attracted to damp fur or because it exposes more skin? Sorry to be dense?
> 
> Also when u say avoid risk dusk to dawn? Does this mean when in all environments? Ie town, rural, beach resorts? Do u mean not walk them at all after dark at all times?
> 
> Regards jch07


I'm on a iPhone too and my thumb is far too big for typing!

We keep the dogs dry because regular exposure to water reduces the effectiveness of the treatments.

Sandflys and mossies are more active at night, so that's why we keep them in but they do have a short walk just before bed.

Google is your best friend on this subject or look for an ex pat website.

HTH.

Steve.


----------



## jch07

Thanks steve

that's exactly why I thought that using both together wd solve the issue of reduced effectiveness of advantix as rubi n jake love water. 

Regards jch07


----------



## LisaB

The swimmimg would reduce effectiveness of either treatment I think you will find. I think to reduce their swimming to keep them safe would be the bet option. Leishmaniasis is deadly and very nasty.


8O


----------



## bulawayolass

This may be of interest it is the industry bible of animal drugs and a lot of other info http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk


----------

